# WinDiag results help please



## markseth (Jan 28, 2004)

I've posted on another thread a problem I've been having where anytime I try to access a file via windows explorer, the system freezes. I can't attach files to email or even specify a folder where to save downloaded files without a complete freeze-up requiring a re-boot because ctrl-alt-del doesn't work and the mouse is not responsive.

I ran the Windiag program from a floppy disk and these are the results. I can tell they're bad, but what do they mean? I've got a 256mb stick and a 128mb stick in the computer. How do I interpret these results?

INVC - failed
LRAND - failed
Stride6 - failed
WMATS+ - failed
WINVC - failed
MATS+ - failed

Thank you.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

If by "Windiag" you are referring to the Windows Memory Diagnostic utility on This site, then there is a chance your RAM is toast. Contained in the users guide on the site are some troubleshooting steps you can take to isolate the problem.

You may also want to run an alternate RAM tester used by many. Go Here and download MemTest. Use it to create a bootable floppy.


----------

